# G5 mono,une bombe qui va disparaitre?



## Sydney Bristow (16 Mars 2005)

je suis vraiment étonné par la très grande rapidité de mon G5 mono depuis qu'il a 1,5 Go de RAM.
Je me pose une question:et si cette machine devait disparaitre,comme après la premiere revision des G5 le 1,6 mono  avait disparu,rendant l'entrée de gamme bi 1,8 plus chere! ce serait dommage,mais ne me ferait pas regretter d'avoir acheter avant la mise a jour prevu pour dans qq semaines...
certes il y aurait l'iMac G5 ,mais a mon avis ,ce n'est pas le meme usage ,bc trop fermé comme machine comparé a ce power mac...
voila ,tout çà pour que ceux qui attende la révision pour acheter réfléchissent au risque de disparition de cette excellente machine pas chere!


----------



## YannisA (16 Mars 2005)

Completement d'accord avec toi, je viens de recevoir hier mon PM mono 1,8 avec 2GB de ram (d'origine) + Airport +Bluetooth + 250GB DD + ATI Radeon 9600.....je ne suis pas encore arriver à le faire souffrir.....

Etant un switcher, ....j'ai longtemps hésité entre un IMac et le PM mono....Et les critiques concernant le bruit de l'imac m'ont fini de me convaincre que le mono est le juste choix....

Et en plus le mono est fantastique, il est super silencieux et repond aux moindres solliciatations....

PS:le bi-processeur coute 500¤ plus chere et je ne pense pas que pour un usage privé, il apporterait bcp.....


----------



## fredtravers (16 Mars 2005)

merci de vos deux témoignages qui vont probablement me faire changer d'avis 
merci


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mars 2005)

Étant un imbécile heureux et voulant impressionner mes voisins, j'ai acheté un bi pro.
Mais bref, je ne pense pas au contraire que le mono disparaisse forcément à la prochaine révision.
En effet (bon faudrait voir les chiffres de vente) ce G5 mono, est la machine qui correspond à  ceux qui, avec un budget limité, veulent la puissance du G5 mais sans écran intégré comme l'iMac.

Donc, je me dis qu'à la prochaine révision, encore que je ne suis pas devin, la fréquence du processeur augmentera mais le mono restera.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Étant un imbécile heureux et voulant impressionner mes voisins, j'ai acheté un bi pro.
> Mais bref, je ne pense pas au contraire que le mono disparaisse forcément à la prochaine révision.
> En effet (bon faudrait voir les chiffres de vente) ce G5 mono, est la machine qui correspond à  ceux qui, avec un budget limité, veulent la puissance du G5 mais sans écran intégré comme l'iMac.
> 
> Donc, je me dis qu'à la prochaine révision, encore que je ne suis pas devin, la fréquence du processeur augmentera mais le mono restera.



j'espère que tu auras raison,et moi tort!
on verra bien!
ce serait dommage qu'ils le supprime ,masi avec apple c'est parfois bizarre ,alors !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Étant un imbécile heureux et voulant impressionner mes voisins, j'ai acheté un bi pro.
> Mais bref, je ne pense pas au contraire que le mono disparaisse forcément à la prochaine révision.
> En effet (bon faudrait voir les chiffres de vente) ce G5 mono, est la machine qui correspond à  ceux qui, avec un budget limité, veulent la puissance du G5 mais sans écran intégré comme l'iMac.
> 
> Donc, je me dis qu'à la prochaine révision, encore que je ne suis pas devin, la fréquence du processeur augmentera mais le mono restera.



j'ai longtemps hésité entre le mono et le bi...
si j'avais pris le bi ,j'aurais pas pris l'écran apple 20" ( :love: ) mais un modeste LCD 17" genre sony...
donc je n'ai aucun regret ,et en plus ,le bi a 2 ventilos en plus DEVANT le radiateur,compliquant l'ajout de RAM ...alors que sur le mono ,les barrettes s'installent comme rien !


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'ai longtemps hésité entre le mono et le bi...
> si j'avais pris le bi ,j'aurais pas pris l'écran apple 20" ( :love: ) mais un modeste LCD 17" genre sony...
> donc je n'ai aucun regret ,et en plus ,le bi a 2 ventilos en plus DEVANT le radiateur,compliquant l'ajout de RAM ...alors que sur le mono ,les barrettes s'installent comme rien !




Y a des dalles équivalentes à celle de l'écran 20 apple pour pas loin de 500 ¤ de moins, j'aurais franchement hésité je crois 

L'important en tout cas c'est qu'on conserve un PM à 1300 ¤ (sans SD mais avec la carte vidéo à 128 mo) en entrée de gamme, qu'il soit mono ou mieux bipro


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Y a des dalles équivalentes à celle de l'écran 20 apple pour pas loin de 500 ¤ de moins, j'aurais franchement hésité je crois
> 
> L'important en tout cas c'est qu'on conserve un PM à 1300 ¤ (sans SD mais avec la carte vidéo à 128 mo) en entrée de gamme, qu'il soit mono ou mieux bipro



un 20" DVI pour 500 euros????
t'a vu ca ou ???
si c'est les 19" ,c'est pas top ces écran ,ils sont en 1280x1024 comme les 17",je trouve çà pas terrible...


----------



## YannisA (16 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Y a des dalles équivalentes à celle de l'écran 20 apple pour pas loin de 500 ¤ de moins, j'aurais franchement hésité je crois
> 
> L'important en tout cas c'est qu'on conserve un PM à 1300 ¤ en entrée de gamme, qu'il soit mono ou mieux bipro



J'ai aussi un Apple Display 20".....et je peux dire qu'une seule..oui il existe des LCD 20" à moindre prix....mais la qualité de l'image n'est égale....Au bureau ...on a des DELL 19" qui coute moins de 500¤ mais la qualité ne vaut absolument pas celui de l'apple....


----------



## dpi67 (16 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir, intéressante votre discussion, moi aussi je suis en train de me titiller, mono, ou bi-pro, écran Apple ou Formac, en 20" je ne sais pas lequel des deux est le meilleur, sur le papier le Formac semble l'emporter (contraste et luminosité) de plus, il est 4/3, je pense que le 16/10 d'Apple n'est pas toujours un avantage, je dis, bien je pense, car je n'ai jamais bossé, tout juste un peu tripoter l'imac tournesol 17" d?un collègue, et j'ai l?habitude du 4/3 avec mon Emac. Alors, vos avis sont les bienvenues.


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2005)

Je parle bien de 20 pouces et pas de dalles DELL médiocres. Le BELINEA par exemple (bon ok il est pas beau), sur le papier il est aussi bon que celui d'apple ou de formac. Possédant un FORMAC gallery 17 pouces, en tout cas moi j'achète le 20 chez eux, aussi bon que l'apple, joliment looké et au moins il est garantie 3 ans, de plus la politique du pixel mort de FORMAC est moins minable que celle d'apple. Après je comprends tout à fait que le TFT 20 d'apple séduise, mais bon après c'est un choix 



ps : j'ai dit qu'il coûtait 500 ¤ de moins, pas qu'il coûtait 500 ¤ (et bon ok ça fait 378 ¤ de moins et pas 500  )


----------



## calvin (16 Mars 2005)

oui sur le papier seulement car il est bien precise que le formac dispose d'une technologie qui est maintenant depassee

a choisir entre l'apple et le formac, le choix va vers apple


maintenant, c'est vrai que lorsqu'on a pas le budget, il y a des ecrans qui tiennent qd meme la route, je pense notamment au samsung 19"

car sa dalle est vraiment tres tres bonne


pour info, ca ne sert a rien de regarder uniquement contraste et luminosite

la preuve, les ecrans sont excessifs lumineux, au point de nuire au rendu des couleurs 
un blanc trop fort qui essaie de cacher le mauvais "noir" de l'ecran
ca s'en ressent qd on mate un DVD notamment


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2005)

Moi je regarde surtout le temps de réponse et l'angle de vision, tant que le 1er est inférieur à 25 ms et que l'angle est de 170° vert et horiz, ça me va.


----------



## ozark (17 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je parle bien de 20 pouces et pas de dalles DELL médiocres. Le BELINEA par exemple (bon ok il est pas beau), sur le papier il est aussi bon que celui d'apple ou de formac.




il a l'air vraiment pas mal ce Belinea ... et pas trop cher


----------



## dpi67 (17 Mars 2005)

La question qui tue, écran 20" formac ou apple (les prix sont quasiment identiques)et Power mac 1,8 mono, ou écran 19" formac et power mac 1,8 bi-pro qui à aussi un bus plus rapide que le mono, c koi que j'achète


----------



## ozark (17 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je parle bien de 20 pouces et pas de dalles DELL médiocres. Le BELINEA par exemple (bon ok il est pas beau), sur le papier il est aussi bon que celui d'apple ou de formac.




il a l'air vraiment pas mal ce Belinea ... et pas trop cher


----------



## JPTK (17 Mars 2005)

dpi67 a dit:
			
		

> La question qui tue, écran 20" formac ou apple (les prix sont quasiment identiques)et Power mac 1,8 mono, ou écran 19" formac et power mac 1,8 bi-pro qui à aussi un bus plus rapide que le mono, c koi que j'achète



100 ¤ quand même 

Bah ça dépend ton utilisation t'es marrant toi


----------



## calvin (17 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> 100 ¤ quand même
> 
> Bah ça dépend ton utilisation t'es marrant toi



et du prix aussi 

moi aussi j'hesite entre une opel vectra et une audi TT


----------



## dpi67 (17 Mars 2005)

Utilisation ? 10% burautique et le reste photo, dessin, et compression vidéo, et un soupçon de 3d. Alors c koi que j' achète?


----------



## dpi67 (17 Mars 2005)

Avec les deux config, on se retrouve à peu près au même prix à 100¤ près


----------



## JPTK (17 Mars 2005)

dpi67 a dit:
			
		

> Utilisation ? 10% burautique et le reste photo, dessin, et compression vidéo, et un soupçon de 3d. Alors c koi que j' achète?



Sachant qu'un 19 pouces c'est un 17 avec des pixels plus gros, je dis bof, tu as la même surface de travail, c'est correct mais on peut pas à proprement parler de confort.. par contre avec un 20   

Alors vu tes besoins, un mono fera très bien l'affaire, c'est pas avec ça que tu vas te sentir limité sur un mono 1,8 ghz, par contre prévois 1 go de ram, 2 x 512 en plus, donc 1,25 en tout 

Donc moi je te conseille le PM mono 1,8, sans superdrive (enfin c'est toi qui vois mais ça coûte moins cher d'en rajouter un par la suite, 75 ¤), avec la radeon 9600 128 mo car ça ne fait que 50 ¤ de plus sur l'apple store, + un 20 pouces.

ps : tu prends pas la ram chez apple évidemment


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mars 2005)

dpi67 a dit:
			
		

> Utilisation ? 10% burautique et le reste photo, dessin, et compression vidéo, et un soupçon de 3d. Alors c koi que j' achète?



Ben, tu parles de photo, de dessin, de 3D, tu comptes faire du lourd ? ou retoucher de la photo 10X15 ?

Perso, je travaille des fichiers dépassant parfois les 300 Mo, le bipro me sers bien !
En terme de longévité, je pense que le bipro sera plus longtemps à l'aise.

Jaipatoukompri a bien raison : gave ta machine de RAM (y comprend p't'êt' pas tout comme y dit mais là il a tout juste     )
UN G5 avec seulement la RAM livrée à l'achat, soit 256 Mo, c'est un bel anémique.

Concernant Bélinea, j'ai pas vu de critiques folichonnes concernant leurs écrans.


----------



## YannisA (17 Mars 2005)

Moi j'ai pris directement un mono avec 2GB de ram....je peux vous dire que c'est le pied ...la machine ne swappe jamais et elle en a encore sous la pedale....
Quitte a choisir entre un bi avec 512 MB de ram et un mono avec 2GB...je prends le mono....

comme dirait un maitre jedi "Ne sousestime le pouvoir de la RAM"


----------



## remaye (17 Mars 2005)

Attendez, attendez ...
je reviens au tout premier message de Sydney (je crois).

Je m'appretais à réformer mon (désormais vieux) G4 400 et à le remplacer par un G5 bi 2GHz 1Go ... un grand bon en avant dans l'espoir de me donner un peu de marge.
Je voulais en plus substituer une Radeon 9200 à la GeForce 5200, ce qui me promettait déjà 2 à 3 semaines d'attente.
Et j'apprend comme ça, incidemment, qu'il va y avoir je cite: "une mise a jour prevu pour dans qq semaines..." ! C'est que ça change tout ! !

J'ai pas reussi à trouver d'infos sur cette éventuelle mise à jour prochaine.

Je sais, je sais, on est pas Mme Soleil, mais est-ce que a une idée de ce à quoi pourrait ressembler cette révision ?
Et surtout, est-ce que quelqun à un avis sur cette question cruciale (par rapport à la config que j'avais choisi): faut-il attendre ou pas, that's the question !


----------



## pierhomme (17 Mars 2005)

dpi67 a dit:
			
		

> La question qui tue, écran 20" formac ou apple (les prix sont quasiment identiques)et Power mac 1,8 mono, ou écran 19" formac et power mac 1,8 bi-pro qui à aussi un bus plus rapide que le mono, c koi que j'achète


 
BAh pour la photo-et la 3D, tu vas avoir besoin de puissance => bi-pro
Après j'ai peur pour la photo que le rendu du Belinea ne soit pas top (faut tester)


----------



## YannisA (17 Mars 2005)

Remaye,

Attendre...attendre...en  fait des que tu achete une becane,  6 mois apres tu as une nouvelle version....donc tu peux constament attendre....
C'est vrai qu'il y a des bruits comme quoi une nouvelle version des Power5 ferait leur apparition...mais meme qd cela la etre annoncé, il faut attendre pour avoir de la disponibilité (et surtout en Europe), de plus une nouvelle version sous-entends souvent plus de probleme....

En plus, il semblerait que ces nouveaux Power5 serait compatibles sur les sockets actuellement, donc je pense qu'une mise a jour serait (Attention sur le mono se ne sera probablement pas possible car le Power5 est soude a la carte???)


----------



## YannisA (17 Mars 2005)

Pour en revenir au fil du post....le mono est une super machine et un bon compromis pour ceux qui ont deja un écran et veulent une machine qui peut évoluer (a l'inverse du iMac ou l'on ne peut presque rien faire)....Et le tout pour environ 1400¤ de base (avec un peu de memoire on monte au alentour de 1700-1800¤)


----------



## rhopalies (17 Mars 2005)

Je confirme, le mono 1,8 fonctionne impeccablement, c'est une belle bête.
Limité par mes moyens je ne pouvais acquérir un bi-pro.

Mon utilisation : PAO professionelle + tout le reste.
Pas de 3d encore, j'attends d'avoir un peu de temps.

J'ai ajouté 1Go de ram crucial à mes 256 de base et ça pousse !
Donc si t'as pas besoin du bi-pro, économise des euros et payes-toi une dalle 20".
les 19" servent à rien, la résolution n'augmente pas par rapport à un 17" comme l'a dit JPTK.

mon prochain achat sera d'ailleur un 20" formac.

hop bonne journée.


----------



## JPTK (17 Mars 2005)

En tout cas, pour pas être tout vert inutilement, le mieux c'est d'acheter après une maj, mais ça c'est mon avis seulement


----------



## jeanserien (17 Mars 2005)

remaye a dit:
			
		

> Et j'apprend comme ça, incidemment, qu'il va y avoir je cite: "une mise a jour prevu pour dans qq semaines..." ! C'est que ça change tout ! !
> 
> J'ai pas reussi à trouver d'infos sur cette éventuelle mise à jour prochaine.
> 
> ...




Alors la prochaine mise à jour du powerMac G5+Tiger aura lieu le Jeudi 25 avril prochain.

Au menu:

2 Ghz Mono/ 1259,99 ¤ TTC

2 Ghz Bi/ 1999,49 ¤ TTC

2,5 Ghz Bi/ 2299,19 ¤ TTC

2,99 Ghz Bi/ 2785,02 ¤ TTC

Le dual core n'interviendra pas avant la mise à jour suivante, le lundi 21 Octobre 2005


----------



## JPTK (17 Mars 2005)

jeanserien a dit:
			
		

> Alors la prochaine mise à jour du powerMac G5+Tiger aura lieu le Jeudi 25 avril prochain.
> 
> Au menu:
> 
> ...



Think secret je suppose ? Si c'est vrai c'est cool, surtout si le 2 ghz mono est avec SD.


----------



## calvin (17 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Think secret je suppose ?



non pure speculation de sa part


----------



## jeanserien (17 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Think secret je suppose ?



Non, non, Think Mrs Soleil!    

Ps: What means "SD"?


----------



## dpi67 (17 Mars 2005)

Bsr, ok pour le 20", et pour le Powermac on attendras fin avril, au fait après avoir fureté un peu, il semble que le moniteur  20" Belinéa 10 2005 soit une daube pour les jeux, mais un très bon outil pour le graphisme, et pour le montage vidéo c'est important le temps de réponse*?


----------



## fpoil (17 Mars 2005)

jeanserien a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, Think Mrs Soleil!
> 
> Ps: What means "SD"?



sd:superdrive


----------



## jeanserien (17 Mars 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> sd:superdrive



OK. 
(mais où avais-je la tête?)


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Étant un imbécile heureux et voulant impressionner mes voisins, j'ai acheté un bi pro.



Est-il silencieux ? 

Sydney, félicitation pour ton achat, tu as un équipement au top.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2005)

merde on parle pas de monica lewinsky


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2005)

dpi67 a dit:
			
		

> Bsr, ok pour le 20", et pour le Powermac on attendras fin avril, au fait après avoir fureté un peu, il semble que le moniteur  20" Belinéa 10 2005 soit une daube pour les jeux, mais un très bon outil pour le graphisme, et pour le montage vidéo c'est important le temps de réponse*?



Si le temps de réponse est bien de 15 ms, je vois pas pourquoi il serait une daube pour les jeux, avec un temps inférieur à 25 ms on évite les effets de rémanence, images fantômes générées par un taux de rafraîchissement trop élevé. Après peut-être que cette donnée est erronée.


----------



## dpi67 (18 Mars 2005)

Ben je ne comprend pas trop les chiffres indiqués le Belinéa le tps de réponse est 15/10ms et le formac 10/25ms alors qui fait le plus mieux hein? qui? de plus, j' ai lu qu'on pouvait régler le Belinéa sur 5000k, et que la c'est le top pour les graphistes noir profond et blancs qui ne sont pas brûlés
Pour supermoquette, tu as un peu de décallage, Bush c'est pas Monica qu'il veut baiser mais l'Alaska
le s.....


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Mars 2005)

Heu... mon iMac G5 est très rapide et silencieux !!!!! alors le bruit ... je sais pas de quoi vous parlez ^^


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mars 2005)

moi même  a dit:
			
		

> Étant un imbécile heureux et voulant impressionner mes voisins, j'ai acheté un bi pro.





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Est-il silencieux ?



Personellement je ne m'en plains pas du tout.
Faible volume sonore, les quatre ventilos tournant à faible vitesse sont là à cet effet.
J'ai hébergé un PC sèche cheveux pendant quelques semaines au moment de l'arrivée de ma machine. La différence était ahurissante au niveau bruit.   (et niveau perf...)
Le Mac, tu l'oublais, le PC, c'était impossible. 

Maintenant, je me suis habitué à mon bloc d'aluminium et beh, je perçois (faiblement tout de même hein) son bruit mais rien de gênant. Si par dessus on met la radio ou de la musique on entend rien


----------



## remaye (18 Mars 2005)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses sur la mise à jour PM G5

Si je réume :

- mis à jour dans + d'un mois + delais de disponibilité en Europe = ... ?
un bon bout d'temps et commme qqun l'a dit + haut "on peut pas continuellemnt attendre" 
sinon pourquoi pas octobre alors ?

- n'est finalement présenti (par Mme Soleil ou Think secret! peu importe puisque personne ne contredit) q'un petit décalage en fréquence de la gamme, pas de boulversement notable donc.


quand y faut y'aller faut y'aller


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mars 2005)

remaye a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous pour vos réponses sur la mise à jour PM G5
> 
> Si je réume :
> 
> ...



ben oui lance toi,quelle différence entre 1,8 et 2 ,pas grand chose...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Est-il silencieux ?
> 
> Sydney, félicitation pour ton achat, tu as un équipement au top.



franchement ouai ,je suis content ,et je me  suis pas ruiné:
2500 euros G5 +écran +JBL creature(tarif educ) ,eMac vendu 400 euros ,soit 2100 euros pour le mono +20",c'est plus que correct ...
bon +150 mes deux barrettes 512 ...


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2005)

Moi je mets un bémol pour la maj, si le PM passe à 1300 ¤ avec SD, qu'il a une carte graphique de 128 mo par défaut et un bus un peu plus élevé, tout ça pour moins cher, perso j'aurais du mal à me réjouir pour les autres si 1 mois avant j'avais acheté le PM 1,8.

Après pourquoi pas, peut-être que je n'attendrais pas, mais il faut bien avoir conscience de tout ça, combien de fois on voit des types arriver en hurlant au scandale et à l'infamie parce que la maj d'apple était tonitruante et que leur nouveau joujou n'était déjà plus qu'un ancien, frappé du sceau de la trop précoce obsolescence... putain c'est beau ce que je dis, je vais aller me masturber  :rateau:  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi je mets un bémol pour la maj, si le PM passe à 1300 ¤ avec SD, qu'il a une carte graphique de 128 mo par défaut et un bus un peu plus élevé, tout ça pour moins cher, perso j'aurais du mal à me réjouir pour les autres si 1 mois avant j'avais acheté le PM 1,8.
> 
> Après pourquoi pas, peut-être que je n'attendrais pas, mais il faut bien avoir conscience de tout ça, combien de fois on voit des types arriver en hurlant au scandale et à l'infamie parce que la maj d'apple était tonitruante et que leur nouveau joujou n'était déjà plus qu'un ancien, frappé du sceau de la trop précoce obsolescence... putain c'est beau ce que je dis, je vais aller me masturber  :rateau:  :rose:  :love:



c'est inévitable,j'en suis conscient...la CG 128 ,je l'ai deja,un paquet de ram aussi,le seul truc c'est le proc 2GHz, mais je m'en fiche,c'est la loi de l'informatique de tte façon!
j'ai acheté mon iMac 233 ,3 mois apres il etait a 300 MHz...
mon eMac 700 ,3 mois apres a 1GHz !
mais le sujet initial de mon post ,C la possible disparition de ce mono...
c'est pour çà que je me suis décidé...
souvent apple nous a fait le coup...
celui qui a acheté le mono 1,6 ,s'il avait attendu ,il aurait du prendre un bipro plus cher ,apres la premiere MAJ des G5 !
on verra bien !


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2005)

Mais je disais ça plutôt pour Remaye, toi je sais bien que tu connais l'histoire


----------



## dpi67 (19 Mars 2005)

C 'est sûr acheté juste avant une maj hypothétique n?est pas une mince affaire (je suis dans le même cas qu'était Sydney imac333, puis emac700 et chaque fois peu de TPS après la maj à frappé, en fait tout dépend de l' urgence du besoin, moi il me faudra une machine début du mois de mai, sûr et certains. Mais acheté un PowerMac mono 1,8 go avec cg128 + de la ram , alors qu'un Imac 20", 2go avec cg 128, et 512 mo en std risque de pointé son nez avoué que cela fait réfléchir. Donc dans mon cas si rien ne se passe avant fin avril c'est le bi-pro 2x1,8 sûr et certain même si je dois casser ma tirelire. :hein:


----------



## dpi67 (19 Mars 2005)

Ca y est je l'ai fait, j'ai passé commande pour le bi-pro 1,8go avec cg128mo, je mes suis dit qu'avec mon emac 700 j'ai réussi à faire ce que je voulais cahin-caha, alors ça ne peut être que mieux. Me reste la question de l'écran lequel formac ou belinea ? Formac est connu, et semble un achat sûr, belinea nouveaux, mais plus intéressant pour le prix, et ne semble pas mal pour le graphisme, la question qui reste posée est la vidéo...
Au fait, je voudrais lui rajouté 1Go de ram, il possède 2x128, alors une barrette de 1 GO ou 2x512, avec l'histoire du traitement en 64 ou 128bits suivant les barrettes qu'on rajoute, je ne sais pas trop quoi faire.


----------



## dpi67 (19 Mars 2005)

Bsr, une petite question encore l'osd c'est important sur un moniteur? Le Formac n' en possède pas le Belinea si.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mars 2005)

dpi67 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est je l'ai fait, j'ai passé commande pour le bi-pro 1,8go avec cg128mo, je mes suis dit qu'avec mon emac 700 j'ai réussi à faire ce que je voulais cahin-caha, alors ça ne peut être que mieux. Me reste la question de l'écran lequel formac ou belinea ? Formac est connu, et semble un achat sûr, belinea nouveaux, mais plus intéressant pour le prix, et ne semble pas mal pour le graphisme, la question qui reste posée est la vidéo...
> Au fait, je voudrais lui rajouté 1Go de ram, il possède 2x128, alors une barrette de 1 GO ou 2x512, avec l'histoire du traitement en 64 ou 128bits suivant les barrettes qu'on rajoute, je ne sais pas trop quoi faire.



sur le power mac ,tu es OBLIGE de mettre les barrettes par paire en plus des 2 initiales:2x256 ou 2x512 ou 2x1Go ...


----------



## dpi67 (19 Mars 2005)

Ok pour la ram, merci Sidney


----------



## Mulder (22 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> et en plus ,le bi a 2 ventilos en plus DEVANT le radiateur,compliquant l'ajout de RAM ...alors que sur le mono ,les barrettes s'installent comme rien !


Est-ce que l'hété^H^H^H^H^H^Hle mono est moins bruyant que le bi ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Mars 2005)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que l'hété^H^H^H^H^H^Hle mono est moins bruyant que le bi ?



jsais pas ,G pas dbi...
mais logiquement oui ,ya 3 ventilo en -


----------

